# PHTC/ Involving family in predator hunting



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

The Predator Hunting Talkcast 
The show this week is all about getting families and kids involved in predator hunting. With our special guest Tom Austin from Predator Strike Force. Sharing our love for the sport of predator hunting with family may be one of the most important aspects of hunting. We're going to talk about easing the wife into the lifestyle and how to get the kids involved while keeping it fun for them. Make sure to sit down with the family and listen together! right here on Predator Talk

Or listen to past episodes here 
TalkShoe - Call - The Predator hunting Talk cast


----------

